# The Motherload 900+ free online publications. Download CD3WD (80



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

900+ free online publications. Download CD3WD (800+ Megabytes)

Anything and Everything you wanted to know about.

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Mmmm...... Making cheese from camel milk. I'd never thought about milkin' a camel before.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a heck of a lot of books that do for sure apply to this forum! Thanks for sharing that find.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

that is part of the "Appropriate Technology" library.

there is a lot more.

I was going to post a torrent for it the other day but noticed that there where copy righted books so did not. Not all but a few.

here is the links to the whole 18 gigabyte collection. 

http://www.cd3wd.com/cd3wd_40/cd3wd/index.htm

pick and choose your downloads or you can buy the 5 disk DVD set for 24 bucks.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

very much appreciated...offloading onto the bombproof external hard drive when I get a sec, but this is really great stuff 
peace
kyrie and doppler


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ok...i need some help...how do you download this stuff....can someone dumb it down for me please....lol


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

elkhound said:


> ok...i need some help...how do you download this stuff....can someone dumb it down for me please....lol


The site listed requires a special program to download the files. You need to install a Torrent Client (e.g. http://www.utorrent.com or http://www.vuze.com) on your computer. Once installed you're good to go.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

For Anything already in PDF just click "File" on the "menu bar" and choose save as. it will save a copy of the PDF in your chossen location.

For the pages that show up as a web page you need to do it a little different. if you only want a few sections this is fast and easy.
Whole books could be a bit time consuming.

First you need Cute pdf writer and the converter both free and can be gotten at these links.

http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cutepdf/writer.asp
http://www.cutepdf.com/download/converter.exe

After you have those installed, go to the page you want and choose "File" on the "menu bar" Go to "print" When the print box pops up for the printer choose the "Cute pdf writer" it will create a PDF and then ask where to save and give a option to name it also. 
You should have a folder if your doing a whole book with the books name and just abbreviate the Individual pages and number them in order.
which ever page is the first, say a dedication with out a number make it one and continue.

once you have all your pages download pdfsam. again free.

http://www.pdfsam.org/?page_id=32

its pretty easy to use, select merge,add you pdfs in order,choose a save location and name for the output file and hit run.

you now have them all merged into one pdf.


if they ever get the torrent back up, you need a client program, I like bittorrent. then you open the torrent with your client and it will down load your files. as long as the files are in the torrent separately you can choose which ones to download or not. if they are all zipped or in iso form your stuck grabing the whole thing.

there are a few torrent from this collection floating around but they are more or less cherry picked to the up loaders interests and may not contain the file your after.

best option for most folks would be to follow my instructions for getting the individual files from the link I posted.

I think most of the ones on fastonline link are already in PDF.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you can also use pdfsam to spilt your pdfs down to the pertinent info and condense your collection.


----------

